

Being pestered by drones? Buy a drone-hunting drone - alexwg
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/11350856/Being-pestered-by-drones-Buy-a-drone-hunting-drone.html

======
teovall
Your drone being pestered by drone-hunting drones? Buy a drone-hunting drone-
hunting drone.

